# Connector.open(): cannot find symbol - variable Connector



## gladiator09 (14. Mrz 2008)

hey leute!

hab das WTK 2.5.2 und habe die lib wma20.jar in meine entwicklungsumgebung eingebunden, aber er findet die klasse MessageConnection nicht bzw. sie scheint auch nicht in der javadoc auf!

gibts die in der neuen version nicht mehr bzw. wo könnt ich die herbekommen?

lg
*
EDIT: hat sich erledigt, 2. post ist aktuell*


----------



## gladiator09 (14. Mrz 2008)

ok, hab die klasse jetzt in javax.wireless.* gefunden...

ich find aber keine javadoc für das, wisst ihr wo es die gibt??

und wenn ich diesen befehl ausführen will, dann sagt er mir, dass er die variable Connector nicht findet!

was muss ich tun, damit das funktioniert??



> mc = (MessageConnection) Connector.open(url);


----------



## gladiator09 (17. Mrz 2008)

gladiator09 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok, hab die klasse jetzt in javax.wireless.* gefunden...
> 
> ich find aber keine javadoc für das, wisst ihr wo es die gibt??
> 
> ...



kann das dran liegen, dass ich die version 1.6 und nicht 1.5 nutze??

lg


----------



## Jockel (17. Mrz 2008)

Die Klasse Connector ist im Package javax.microedition.io zu finden. 
Und bezüglich der JavaDocs: ich hatte damals Probleme, diese mir in Eclipse anzeigen zu lassen (ging damals einfach nicht. Man könnte ja einen Webbrowser nebenbei offen haben, sagte man mir damals *ha ha*). In Netbeans war das kein Problem. Also, falls du Eclipse verwenden solltest, wage für J2ME-Entwicklung doch einmal einen Blick auf Netbeans.


----------



## gladiator09 (17. Mrz 2008)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Klasse Connector ist im Package javax.microedition.io zu finden.
> Und bezüglich der JavaDocs: ich hatte damals Probleme, diese mir in Eclipse anzeigen zu lassen (ging damals einfach nicht. Man könnte ja einen Webbrowser nebenbei offen haben, sagte man mir damals *ha ha*). In Netbeans war das kein Problem. Also, falls du Eclipse verwenden solltest, wage für J2ME-Entwicklung doch einmal einen Blick auf Netbeans.



naja, aber in der API von java.sun.com müsste das doch stehen oder??

und ich habe das package javax.microedition.io eingebunden, aber bekomm trotzdem die fehlermeldung... das ist ja das komsiche  ???:L


----------



## ice-breaker (17. Mrz 2008)

gladiator09 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, aber in der API von java.sun.com müsste das doch stehen oder??



es gibt auf der Seite mehrere JavaDocs.
Hier hast du das JavaDoc für Midp2.0


----------



## gladiator09 (17. Mrz 2008)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gladiator09 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, die API kenn ich eh...

aber weiß niemand, wieso der Connector bei mir als variable will??

lg


----------



## Jockel (18. Mrz 2008)

Sicher das du das JAR korrekt eingebunden hast? Ansonsten wäre etwas Source ggf. hilfreich.


----------



## gladiator09 (18. Mrz 2008)

ja, bin mir eigentlich schon sicher... denn das package findet er ja...

werde morgen in der früh mal meinen code posten!

lg


----------



## gladiator09 (19. Mrz 2008)

so, hier der code...


```
import javax.bluetooth.*;
import java.io.*;
import javax.microedition.io.*;
import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
import javax.wireless.messaging.*;

/**
 * Write a description of class test here.
 * 
 * @author (your name) 
 * @version (a version number or a date)
 */
public class test extends MIDlet
{

    private LocalDevice ld;
    private MessageConnection mc;
    private Form form;

    public test()
    {
        form = new Form("test");
        form.append(new StringItem(null, "test\n"));
        form.append(new StringItem(null, "test2"));
        
    }
    
    public void run()
    {
        String url = "sms://+664999999999:5800";
        try
        {
            mc = (MessageConnection) Connector.open(url); // <-------- cannot find symbole - variable Connector           
        }
        
        catch (Exception e)
        {
        }

    }
    
    public void destroyApp(boolean unconditional)
    {
    }
    
    public void pauseApp()
    {
    }
    
    public void startApp()
    {
        //test();
        Display.getDisplay(this).setCurrent(form);
    }
    
    public void test()
    {
        form.append(new StringItem(null, ld.getFriendlyName()));
    }

}
```


----------



## gladiator09 (20. Mrz 2008)

hab jetzt ein neues programm mit L2CAPConnectionNotifier für bluetooth gemacht, aber er schreibt mir das gleiche wie oben... bitte um hilfe, da ich das dringend für die verbindungen brauche 

lg


----------



## gladiator09 (1. Apr 2008)

problem hat sich erledigt...

die IDE hats einfach gecheckt, dass das keine variable is, sondern zu J2ME gehört...

lg,
gladiator


----------

